# softmodem fails on 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel (OK on 2.6.8-r8)

## wassp

Yes, a winmodem problem, I know, sorry to bore you with it....  :Smile: 

My Intel Corp. 536EP Data Fax Modem (Creatix Polymedia GmbH V.9X DSP Data Fax

Modem) worked perfectly fine with 2.6 kernels, up to my most recent one 2.6.8-gentoo-r8, 

but failed when I tried 2.6.10-gentoo-r4.

I used a package called intel-536EP-2.56.76.0(.tgz)

(designed for 2.6 kernels), for which I set up my own /etc/init.d/Intel536 runlevel script

For 2.6.10, I'm still able to modprobe the module Intel536,

the device /dev/536ep is still there, and the program 'hamregistry'

is still started via the runlevel script.

Just the softmodem does not respond when I try to make a ppp connection.

To fix things, I tried a couple of things:

1) After seeing the following message using 'dmesg' .....

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

```

I tried adding the "pci=routeirq" kernel parameter: no success.

Also no succes: pci=noacpi,routeirq acpi=noirq

2) Migrating from devfs to udev (which I should have done before, yes):

didn't work either (again, I also used the mentioned kernel boot parameters).

3) The new kernel rearranges the irqs? I tried comparing lspci -vvv outputs from previous old (working) kernel with

new kernel with different kernel parameters (and udev):

Starting up a 2.6.10-r4 kernel with "pci=noacpi,routeirq acpi=noirq"

leads to the same lspci output as my old 2.6.8-r8 kernel,

but the modem remained silent.

I know its a pesky softmodem, but if you can

help or have some hints, it would be more than welcome...

(I sure hope its not the binary code that needs adapting to some changed kernel

interface....)

-----

kppp log and wvdial log (both fail):

415-~%  kppp

Opener: received SetSecret

Opener: received SetSecret

Opener: received OpenLock

Opener: received OpenDevice

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

Opener: received RemoveSecret

Opener: received RemoveSecret

Opener: received OpenResolv

Opener: received OpenResolv

Opener: received KillPPPDaemon

kppp: ERROR: write() in Modem::writeLine failed

Opener: received RemoveLock

------

416-~ ROOT# wvdial

--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.53

--> Initializing modem.

--> Sending: ATZ

--> Sending: ATQ0

--> Re-Sending: ATZ

--> Modem not responding.

------

dmesg of 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 kernel with udev and with no boot params:

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 (root@sally) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #4 Mon Jan 17 15:11:58 CET 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f58e0

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AWARD                                 ) @ 0x000f72b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff69c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 20, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c03a9000 soft=c03a8000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 2539.300 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 515856k/524224k available (1780k kernel code, 7828k reserved, 750k data, 164k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5013.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=2506752)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz stepping 04

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb400, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *13

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1106004313.541:0): initialized

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify device minor=63

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4000-0x4007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4008-0x400f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST3120023A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: CR-48XCTE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

elevator: using noop as default io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: _NEC DVD_RW ND-2500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

libata version 1.10 loaded.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

ACPI wakeup devices: 

FUTS PCI0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 MAC0 AMR0 UAR1 PS2M PS2K 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 164k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 20, pci mem 0xea420000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 21, pci mem 0xea421000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#3)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 22, pci mem 0xea422000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 23, pci mem 0xea423000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 26 Oct 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xec00, IRQ 19, 00:10:dc:92:6b:ba.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14 <tigran@veritas.com>

NTFS driver 2.1.22 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

sis96x_smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x10c0

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[ea425000-ea4257ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49658 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000010dc00109e0d]

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

eth0: Media Link Off

Intel536: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

Intel536: no version magic, tainting kernel.

parport_pc: Ignoring new-style parameters in presence of obsolete ones

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0346880(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[/quote]

----------

## Riky

Bump

----------

## wassp

I now use the following ebuild

net-dialup/intel-536ep [ Masked ]

in stead of my own manual install

Unfortunately, the same errors occur  :Confused: 

anyone?

----------

## Nihilus

This is due to a layer change for the tty's in 2.6.10... Tryout my patchfiles or hang on for somedays until they are into portage.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86331

----------

## wassp

Allright!

downloaded:

intel-536ep-4.69.ebuild -> portage

intel-536ep-4.69-kernel-2.6.10-tty.patch --> distfiles

and emerged (forced)

softmodem works again

Thanks a lot, Nihilus!

----------

